# S.o.b.



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone else do this ride today? Fun climbs.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah i did it. for 25 bucks (day of) it was a good deal i thought, the shirt is cool and thought the support was sufficient. 

on a dare i did the thing in my big ring, 50x25 was doable.

black look 461, stella artios jersey. 

i messed up my gps recording, ill post it if i can figure it out.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

*The Ride Fees*

The ride fees start adding up. Cascade had an unsupported ride up MT Baker a couple of weeks ago with a large number of riders-no charge. The MT Baker Hill Climb ride goes from 30 to 40 and finally $50. That $20 worth of late charges. Last year at the top I think you got hot coffee and green bannas for $50. The Crystal Mountain Hill Climb for $25 actually was a bargain because it included lunch. 

Were there quite a few riders on the Hills of Bothell? As the summer runs down people seem to lose their interest in biking.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

I talked to one lady at the start/finish line and she said there were 'about 300' riders. This would be up from 200 the year before. This number could well be true, the course was open form 7-1, I started about 7:30, got done a little after 10:15, saw alot of peeps. The rider type varied more than i think it would on, say a cascade bike club ride; dont know why. Maybe it was the shorter (34?) mile distance, sure was a tough 34 miles though. Maybe it drew alot of 'locals of bothell' headed up nike i heard a guy go 'i do this three times a week....on the commute home' 

In addition to the shirt, the 25 bucks got me cold, crisp grapes, the perfect bike food to me and homemade cookies at every stop. There was also nanners, some granola water and bagels with cold cream cheese. The support people were all cool, the lady on norway hill pointed out everyone always stays longer at the last stop, some taking naps. I hear you on the entrance fees adding up, I'm adding some triathlons to the weekend schedule and you cant do one of those for under 60 bucks, I'm aiming for a half ironman next summer (barclays) and the entrance fees are 175!! Looks like ill have to start saving as well as training.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

If you went up Finn Hill in that gear, my hat is off to you, sir.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

*for those curious*










this is the 2005 map, hollywood hill is missing, but i might have followed someone who was lost and missed the hill.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

*missed it*

It just seemed to generic of a hill ride for me to spring $25 for .... I ride several of those hills on a regular basis and although they are good for training I wouldn't consider any of them particularly scenic or "organized ride" worthy. I ride 7 hills because it is a good cause and the longer courses take you over quite a bit of the eastside. 

If I am going to pay to ride hills lets make them Rainier, Hurricane Ridge, Mt Baker, Snoqualmie or the like. Just didn't seem unique enough to put out the entry fee.

Guess it would be too difficult but an ITT up some of those hills would have made it interesting but maybe that is the type "A" coming out

cheers, maybe next year


----------

